# Training a Chihuahua to hunt?



## JG53 (Jan 13, 2008)

The other day i went out with an old buddy of mine, hunting a couple of dachshunds for some rabbits and groundhogs. There was such a large andrenilin rush when ever one of the dogs went down a hole and watching these dogs pulling out a half dead rabbit or hog was just amazing. Now i have only got two chihuahuas, their not really mine though, their my wives. Watching my friends dogs work has inspired me to attempt to train my Chihuhuas. I feal like the biggest fool out there when my neighbors see me trying to get a chihuahua to chase down a rabbit. Has anybody trained, or hured of anyone training a chihuahua to hunt? Or does anyone even think its possible? Any reply would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

I have seen a toy poodle point a pheasant so anything is possible.
Do some research on the original purpose for breeding the chihuahuas.
Find the facts not from a forum!
I'm trying to imagine a rabbit VS. a chihuahua and I think I would bet on the rabbit.

Befor you end up in devorce court I would call Taco Bell and see if they are looking for any fill-in's


----------



## wine9555 (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year at a Labrador fied trial during a break/intermission a guy put on an exhibition with a female collie and it was amazing. the collie was better than some of the dogs at the field trial. I guess anything is possible


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im not seeing it. maybe if we get the chance to hunt chinchillas in future, i would get one.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know about that hand. A weeny dog is a hound and has that instinct built in; theyre killers! They have the hound temperment too. Chi chi's are more like toy, house doggies. They are for the lap and to enjoy inside. They probably will get super cold outside if not clothed properly. You should invest in a beagle or basset or a pack of weenies if you want hunters. A rabbit probably is as big as most chi's. 
My wife had 6 of them when I met her. They were great little dogs but hunting...I don't know. Certainly you can teach them obiedience though.

Good luck in your attempt,
Dan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take the dogs to a city park and see if they will chase squirells, if they will they have prey drive and can be taught to hunt anything.

All dogs are the same species and all of them are predators


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, prey drive is one thing. Freezing to death is something else. Chi's have a soft spot on the back or top of their head and the bleed off a lot of body heat through this area. Ever feel one's head? Feels really warm. They can get cold very quickly and also be injured easily.

Just my two cents worth
Dan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

his question was can the hunt? and for all you or I know he lives in the south where heat tolerance would be a plus

I would assume that anyone with common sense would not expose their dog to temps it cannot handle


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bobm said:


> his question was can the hunt? and for all you or I know he lives in the south where heat tolerance would be a plus
> 
> I would assume that anyone with common sense would not expose their dog to temps it cannot handle


I don't know Bobm...they're pretty small and from my experience pretty docile. But, more power to you my all assuming brother.

The answer then is no. I've never heard of anyone remotely interested in training a chi t hunt. People who own chi's I don't think buy them to hunt. I think it's a bad idea but it's your...or more to the point...your wife's dog so have at it.

Good luck in your endeavors.
Dan


----------

